# Changing credit accounts to reflect SA ID number



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone

Now that I have my SA ID  I'm trying to update my credit accounts to reflect my ID number and not passport number. One institution told me I need to submit a confirmation letter from home affairs along with my ID and passport copies. Has anyone encountered this? :confused2:
Apparently they need to confirm change from passport number to SA ID.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

That's ridiculous. What sort of letter do they want from Home affairs? Ask them to show you one such letter.

Your details on the passport are the same as those on your ID, so what's the beef about?

If your credit account is small, pay it up and close it


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Skilled said:


> That's ridiculous. What sort of letter do they want from Home affairs? Ask them to show you one such letter.
> 
> Your details on the passport are the same as those on your ID, so what's the beef about?
> 
> If your credit account is small, pay it up and close it


My thoughts exactly Skilled! I mean the bank has no issue updating your details.
These guys need verification after all the hassle of verifying PR and tedious ID process


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Entities like TransUnion and Experian can quite easily help with the merging of your passport credit record and new ID records (if any). It took my friend 3 days to have his passpt credit dealings and ratings linked to his new PR ID. On that basis he then got 85% home loan.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

KGM said:


> Entities like TransUnion and Experian can quite easily help with the merging of your passport credit record and new ID records (if any). It took my friend 3 days to have his passpt credit dealings and ratings linked to his new PR ID. On that basis he then got 85% home loan.


oh ok...thanks KGM!


----------



## ZimGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

*Merging credit records seems to take a whiiiile*



KGM said:


> Entities like TransUnion and Experian can quite easily help with the merging of your passport credit record and new ID records (if any). It took my friend 3 days to have his passpt credit dealings and ratings linked to his new PR ID. On that basis he then got 85% home loan.


I have recently attempted to have my past credit records merged to my new ID credit record. TransUnion have been working on it for about a week (they say they will let me know when it's done) and Experian say it will take up to a month! This is bizarre, I can't imagine what could possibly take so long. :confused2:

It's almost impossible to talk to these people on the phone. Their call centre waiting times are generally over 20 minutes, and when you get through you get the same generic responses.

My advice to anyone with a new ID is to start the process as soon as you can. My home loan application is now in limbo due to these credit bureaus.


----------

